# Exhaust fan for grow box



## bstan943 (Nov 25, 2007)

I took a small exhuast fan out of an old computer I have and can't figure out how to make it work. I cut the connector off the end and it has three wires. Red, white, and black. Can anyone help?


----------



## jash (Nov 26, 2007)

Heres a link to TBG's thread about wiring pc fans How to wire a CMF fan - Growing Marijuana Forum


----------

